# I don't know what to suspect



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm going into hospital at the end of this month and don't know what to suspect. I'm going for them to see how my behaviour is because I only see my psychiatrist once a week. I could be in hospital for up to 6 weeks. What will it be like?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I have no idea. Guessing.g they will run bunches of tests. I admire you for doing this. After 6 weeks you're health would have to certainly improve. : )


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

I think the psychiatrist today said something about assessments. I'd probably be there for 2 weeks, depending on how long it takes for them to know the diagnosis. I'm just not sure what it'd be like.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Every hospital ive stayed at they were very nice. Very helpful. They recognize that you'll be out of your element and try make you feel comfy. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

FairleighCalm said:


> Every hospital ive stayed at they were very nice. Very helpful. They recognize that you'll be out of your element and try make you feel comfy. Let us know how it goes.


 I will, the psychiatrist said they do activities during the summer, do they make you do them?


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

It depends what department you are going to. If your going to a Psych Hospital. There are different levels to them depending on the patents stability. It sounds like you will be on the low level. Low risk department. You will see some people that aren't in their right mind. Don't be scared of that. There will also be people that are so called pretty normal. People you'll connect with. The doctors and nurses care about there patents. It's not a fun experience, but you'll make it. It's just a glitch in your life.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

It also depends on whether it's a private or state hospital


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

moke64916 said:


> It depends what department you are going to. If your going to a Psych Hospital. There are different levels to them depending on the patents stability. It sounds like you will be on the low level. Low risk department. You will see some people that aren't in their right mind. Don't be scared of that. There will also be people that are so called pretty normal. People you'll connect with. The doctors and nurses care about there patents. It's not a fun experience, but you'll make it. It's just a glitch in your life.


 I'll be in the department were they'll do tests and keep a track of my behavior.


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

It sounds good. As a minor, you have a lot more opportunities to get treated so make the most of them.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

luffy said:


> It sounds good. As a minor, you have a lot more opportunities to get treated so make the most of them.


 Yeah, the psychiatrist thought it was best for me to go into hospital so I can get diagnosed quicker.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

slxx said:


> I'll be in the department were they'll do tests and keep a track of my behavior.


You will be just fine. Your a minor. So yoiu won't be in the adult psychiatric unit. I had to go to a state psych hospital to detox off of Xanax. It wasn't fun. But since your a minor. Don't fear it. Embrace the experience. Just remember once your there, you'll be out in 6 weeks. It will probably help you treatment wise to find the right medications/diagnoses. Sure it's not going to be the comfort of your own home, but you will adapt.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

moke64916 said:


> You will be just fine. Your a minor. So you won't be in the adult psychiatric unit. I had to go to a state psych hospital to detox off of Xanax. It wasn't fun. But since your a minor. Don't fear it. Embrace the experience. Just remember once your there, you'll be out in 6 weeks. It will probably help you treatment wise to find the right medications/diagnoses. Sure it's not going to be the comfort of your own home, but you will adapt.


 I got a tour of the hospital today, it seemed decent actually and better than I suspected. there was a games room were you could watch tv, play pool, play games consoles and interact with other patients. Theres also a music room were you can play the drums, guitar, etc. You can also cook with the staff or with your parents. So theres plenty there to keep anyone occupied.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey! I went into hospital as a child (I was 13/14) because of SA and depression... I initially went in for an 'assessment' period, which they told me would be 4 weeks... then they extended my stay to 4 months :lol 
Anyway it wasn't too bad, over here the NHS is pretty rubbish with adolescent care so it wasn't great, but so long as you look out for yourself you should be OK.
Remember, that ALL the patients there will have mental health issues - so don't take what they say too seriously! You can make some good friends but remember a lot of what people say will be distorted by their issues - don't let it get to you if they're nasty. 
As for activities, when I was in hospital I had to go to 'school' every day where we did all sorts, school-type activities, and sort of 'real world' intergrating skills. Also we had to do 'Social therapy' which was where all the patients got together and had to work together on something. We also did 'Art Therapy' where we had to make random things. Then individual therapy, whichever yours is. It was compulsary to do it all, which is good cos if it wasn't I wouldn't have done a thing! 

Um... take plenty of books or music or something cos I found there was hardly anything to do - I became an expert in pool because that's all there was to do :lol Also take a pillow, hospital pillows are like bricks. 

Good luck  I hope it helps you!


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> Hey! I went into hospital as a child (I was 13/14) because of SA and depression... I initially went in for an 'assessment' period, which they told me would be 4 weeks... then they extended my stay to 4 months :lol
> Anyway it wasn't too bad, over here the NHS is pretty rubbish with adolescent care so it wasn't great, but so long as you look out for yourself you should be OK.
> Remember, that ALL the patients there will have mental health issues - so don't take what they say too seriously! You can make some good friends but remember a lot of what people say will be distorted by their issues - don't let it get to you if they're nasty.
> As for activities, when I was in hospital I had to go to 'school' every day where we did all sorts, school-type activities, and sort of 'real world' intergrating skills. Also we had to do 'Social therapy' which was where all the patients got together and had to work together on something. We also did 'Art Therapy' where we had to make random things. Then individual therapy, whichever yours is. It was compulsary to do it all, which is good cos if it wasn't I wouldn't have done a thing!
> ...


 They told me it wouldn't be more than a couple of weeks and there hoping to get me into hospital next week if I get in. A nurse said to me that the patients are all friendly, nice and welcoming. If I go I'll have to go to school too. I'm not sure if I'll have to do that or what. I'm not sure about the Art Therapy but I'll probably be doing individual therapy. I was thinking of taking books and my Ipod. I'm not so good at pool so I don't think I'd play. :lol I'll keep that in mind, hopefully you can bring your own pillow with you, I read something about being able to bring your own duvet so they probably will let me bring my own pillow. Thanks.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

slxx said:


> They told me it wouldn't be more than a couple of weeks and there hoping to get me into hospital next week if I get in. A nurse said to me that the patients are all friendly, nice and welcoming. If I go I'll have to go to school too. I'm not sure if I'll have to do that or what. I'm not sure about the Art Therapy but I'll probably be doing individual therapy. I was thinking of taking books and my Ipod. I'm not so good at pool so I don't think I'd play. :lol I'll keep that in mind, hopefully you can bring your own pillow with you, I read something about being able to bring your own duvet so they probably will let me bring my own pillow. Thanks.


Yeah they told me that too  But I did go in winter - when they're overworked, too many patients etc, so they didn't have time to work with me. Apparantly it's much better in the summer 

Yeah I only had to go to school because here in the UK (I'm assuming you're in America?) it's compulsary for everyone under 16 to attend school.

I'd NEVER played pool before I went. Seriously I was so bored (daytime tv...blahhh) I learnt and became wonderful at it in those four months :lol That's why I'd recommend bringing things to do...

You should be able to bring a pillow, I doubt that's on the 'NO' list.

Oh, but one thing I remembered - make sure to bring roll on deodorant - sounds weird, but when I was in hospital they searched your luggage and removed anything sharp - eg razors, scissors - and any spray aerosols, including my deodorant :blush cue frantic phone calls to my mum! 
I don't know if yours has rules like that but it might be something you want to ask them.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> Yeah they told me that too  But I did go in winter - when they're overworked, too many patients etc, so they didn't have time to work with me. Apparantly it's much better in the summer
> 
> Yeah I only had to go to school because here in the UK (I'm assuming you're in America?) it's compulsary for everyone under 16 to attend school.
> 
> ...


 Theres a spare room at the moment so if theres no emergencies then they'll have me in by next week and also if they decide that I'm going into the hospital. No, I live in the UK. Yeah, I'd probably make a fool of myself if I tried to play it. :lol Your probably right.  It's probably because it can be used for solvent abuse. They told me if I wanted to shave then my mum would need to bring in a razor and she'd have to watch me while I was shaving then take the razor back home. I read in the leaflet they gave me about something about having mobile phones.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

slxx said:


> Theres a spare room at the moment so if theres no emergencies then they'll have me in by next week and also if they decide that I'm going into the hospital. No, I live in the UK. Yeah, I'd probably make a fool of myself if I tried to play it. :lol Your probably right.  It's probably because it can be used for solvent abuse. They told me if I wanted to shave then my mum would need to bring in a razor and she'd have to watch me while I was shaving then take the razor back home. I read in the leaflet they gave me about something about having mobile phones.


Oh OK well so long as you're not in Leicester :lol
Nah there were some nice people who taught me how to play, I think everyone's in the same boat in the hospital, you kind of stick together and play tricks on the nurses etc  
Are you staying all the time? I got to come home at weekends after a while, that was good cos I could have a proper bath and use body spray galore  
We were allowed mobile phones but they got sort of banned a couple of months into my stay - we had to hand them in after 10pm.

Um since you're in the UK, I can warn you that you may end up knowing shows like Jeremy Kyle and Loose Women inside out :lol I'm sure that's all there ever was on the TV :b

Oh but also I just remembered (sorry, doing that a lot) that we didn't have to do schooling during school holidays - I was there over easter so I had a 2 week break in my 'school'. If you're going in the summer holidays you might not have to go to school


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> Oh OK well so long as you're not in Leicester :lol
> Nah there were some nice people who taught me how to play, I think everyone's in the same boat in the hospital, you kind of stick together and play tricks on the nurses etc
> Are you staying all the time? I got to come home at weekends after a while, that was good cos I could have a proper bath and use body spray galore
> We were allowed mobile phones but they got sort of banned a couple of months into my stay - we had to hand them in after 10pm.
> ...


 I'm not from there. :lol There are 3 sections. What sort of tricks did you all play on the nurses? I'm not sure but after a time you can go home at weekends. I think its like something like that too. I hope there's more on than that. :lol It just depends on when I go and if the schools have stopped for summer holiday.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

slxx said:


> I'm not from there. :lol There are 3 sections. What sort of tricks did you all play on the nurses? I'm not sure but after a time you can go home at weekends. I think its like something like that too. I hope there's more on than that. :lol It just depends on when I go and if the schools have stopped for summer holiday.


Good! 
Generally just silly tricks like hiding keys and all that.
But once we were really bored and a couple of us turned absolutely everything we could in the room upside down. We hung all the pictures upside down, turned all the chairs upside down, all the books, etc. We also turned the DVD player upside down, that confused everyone for weeks :lol

I hope it goes well for you


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm surprised they never realised that everything was just turned upside down. :lol Thanks.


----------

